# plygem contractor 2000 vs Simonton Reflection 5050



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Both of them are pretty good windows and solid companies.

What model Simonton?


----------



## lepa71 (Aug 27, 2013)

It is plygem contractor 2000 vs Simonton Reflections 5050 *NOT 5500*.

My concern is that some windows are big like 68x61 and I'm getting all of them to be 2 sliders. Also my broker told me that Simonton 5050 will have more glass and less vinyl vs contractor 2000 will have more vinyl and less glass. Any thoughts on this? 

Thanks


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Window sizes less of an issue when it comes to sliders in terms of any Boeing or frame deflection issues.

That being said 2-Lite sliders are going to, as a standard, leak more air then there double hung and more commonplace operator equivalents.

Take that into consideration when you're deciding on specific operator types and window specifications.

The 5050 Simonton is a more narrow profile and will give you more glass as compared to the other lines.


----------



## lepa71 (Aug 27, 2013)

"The 5050 Simonton is a more narrow profile and will give you more glass as compared to the other lines." You knew about narrow profile of Simonton 5050, but the question remains. Do I want more glass or more vinyl? The price difference is only $1200 for total of 16 windows. Which one would you choose for the rental?
Here is the options selected as a example.
*Simonton 5050*
68 1/2" (T) x 61" (T) 5050 Reflections White Slider (X0); Tip-to-Tip; BOX;
Intercept; ProSolar Low E; Argon Gas; Double Glazed; Regular Strength; Full
Screen Fiberglass Extruded Screen Mold; A2 Mtg Rail/Stile; Two White; Logo
Lock; Corrosion Resist Roller/Glide; Sill Extender (UI=118"); DP:15; Test
Number=A0842.01; U-Factor:.31; SHGC:.27; Unit qualifies for ENERGY STAR®
region(s):North Central, South Central, Southern.; Room ID: LIVING

*Plygem contractor 2000*

Rough Opening: 68 3/4 X 61 1/4, Overall Frame Size: 68 1/2 X 61
Product Contractor Series 2000 Replacement 2 Lite Slider
Dimensions Frame Width = 68.5, Frame Height = 61, Sash Split = Even
Exterior Color/Finish = White, Interior Color/Finish = White
Operation/Venting = Standard Slider
U-Factor = 0.31 (1.76), SHGC = 0.27, VLT = 0.51
Glass HP, Double Glazed, Annealed, Low-E/Clear, Argon Gas, Warm Edge Spacer 
Hardware White, 2 Locks, Sash Stop Packages = No Sash Stop Package
Full Screen, Charcoal Fiberglass Mesh, Center Bar
Frame Options Sill Angle
Clear Opening: 29.9375W_X 56, Clear Opening Area: 11.64236


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Are these window only, or with installation? If window only, the Simonton is overpriced IMO. If installed, both prices are low, but the Plygem is insanely low... 
I prefer the Plygem of these two lines, but know that you are looking at some very basic, entry level products. You could do worse to be sure, just remember that these products are built and sold for the primary purpose that you are using them= rental properties and other low budget projects and the expectations of quality and performance should be adjusted accordingly.


----------



## lepa71 (Aug 27, 2013)

First of all I want to THANK you for helping me out.


Here what quote is.
*Unit A*
_Upstairs_
Living room 68 1/2 x 61 2-lite slider
Kitchen 36 3/4 x 37 double hung
Dinning room 68 1/2 x 49 2-lite slider
2 x Bedroom 52 3/4 x 49 2-lite slider
_Downstairs_
Bedroom 68 1/2 x 37 2-lite slider
Living/Family room 52 3/4 x 37 2 lite slider
Bathroom 21 x 37 double hung
Laundry room 52 3/4 x 37 2-lite slider

*Unit B*
_Upstairs_
Living room 68 1/2 x 61 2-lite slider
Kitchen 36 3/4 x 37 double hung
2 x Bedroom 52 3/4 x 49 2-lite slider
_Downstairs_
Bedroom 68 1/2 x 37 2-lite slider
Bathroom 21 x 37 double hung
Laundry room 52 3/4 x 37 2-lite slider

Simonton 5050 $4290
Plygem 2000 $3125
both before tax.

I don't think it's overpriced, but you tell me. I'm in MN. Both brand have low-e and argon. Install would be a 160 per window.

Thanks


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

In light of those details, I'd agree, not over priced. Each of those windows will serve the purpose that you are looking for. Neither is a top performer, but as Windows on Washington mentioned, both are okay offerings from solid manufacturers. I'd take the plygem and pocket the $1k.


----------



## lepa71 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey guys

Any suggestions on entry door 54x82 with side light? The dealer quote me Waudena Millwork with low-e for $807.

Thanks


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would go PlyGem as well.

The 5050 is a bit on the flimsy side for my taste but to each is own.

The size of the frame is much less of a concern on larger units and nearly unnoticeable.


----------



## lepa71 (Aug 27, 2013)

Any thoughts on this?


lepa71 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Any suggestions on entry door 54x82 with side light? The dealer quote me Waudena Millwork with low-e for $807.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Not familiar with that brand.

Sorry.

I generally stick to HMI, Provia, Polaris, and Thermatru. Probably in that order as well.


----------



## lepa71 (Aug 27, 2013)

Any pricing to watch for?

Thanks



Windows on Wash said:


> Not familiar with that brand.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> I generally stick to HMI, Provia, Polaris, and Thermatru. Probably in that order as well.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Pricing is tough to comment on.

They control it pretty regionally.

We get hosed out here so perhaps you get a better number on it.


----------



## lepa71 (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok. That is fair. Should I look for fiberglass or metal for rental(cheaper but not the cheapest)?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Steel, as long as it is heavy gauge, is fine.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

+1, although the price of fiberglass has come down substantially and in many cases is the same as steel. I prefer FG at the same price.


----------

